# Your other hobbies



## pantherlax (Nov 13, 2007)

A lot of you here at TPF are photography professionals, hobbiests, soon to be hobbiests, etc. And it also seems like you guys do so much photo-taking that sometimes its almost as if all you do is Work-Eat-(family)-Photo-Sleep.

But I'm sure you have more of a life than that? What other interests does TPF have?


----------



## DigitalDiva (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool topic.

I also run an immigration website for Americans wanting to move to the EU. I launched it 7 years ago and it now earns a really decent revenue! So I split my time between that, working a real job and photography! 

Over the past year, I've been studying Dutch (since I live in Holland). I've studied Italian, Spanish, Swedish and Japanese. Dutch is by far the most difficult language I've ever learned. The grammar rules are enough to piss off the Pope.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

Sleeping is my number one hobby!


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 13, 2007)

I keep tropical aquariums  I have a 125 gallon, a 55 gallon, two 20 gallons and a 56 gallon pond. 

Amber


----------



## Dubie (Nov 13, 2007)

My other hobby is my horse. His names Dubie and he takes up lots of my time! I need nothing but my horse and camera! haha


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a Recording Engineer, Clarinetist, Photographer, Marathoner, Tech junkie...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 14, 2007)

As you haven't noticed yet  , collecting cameras. Also, riding my motorcycle.


----------



## Battou (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.fanart-central.net/profile-Battou.php

http://www.funart-central.net/profile-Battou.php

deviantart.com Profile

N-Philes Username is Battousai

nekobox.org  Username is Battousai - site has reasently moved and moving slowly

nintendo-g.com Username is Battousai

gamerscouncil.com Username is Battousai - site in infantcy and moving slowly




Battou said:


> As far as other hobbies goes here is more of them
> 
> http://forums.photo-lucidity.com/viewtopic.php?t=60
> 
> ...



Sorry feeling kinda lazy, in short Drawing, plastic models, internets, auto work (should be profession but...) and Vidieo games

I also periodically draw cartoon and anime porn


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 14, 2007)

crying


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2007)

Can I recommend sleeping again?

As for me

Collecting, building and playing guitars (and basses)
Small home recording studio (Cakewalk SONAR)
Occasionally messing with electronics (built my own 5w valve amp for the guitar)
Golf
Cycling
Building the occasional PC
Surfing the internet
Trashing the spam on TPF
Bits of web design
Reading
Listening to music

I've even been known to speak to my wife when time allows

Oh, and (the big one) sleeping!


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 14, 2007)

As well as the photography, I paint. I have sold a number of paintings over the last year or so since making them available. I also make Sock Monkies, write short stories, lyrics and poetry. I hand print my own t-shirt designs as well. 

I work stupid hours as bar staff and a cook! (For a family business). When i'm not working i'm looking after my 11 year old, who runs rings around me! 

I spent the last 3 years taking an English and Cultural Studies Degree in order to get somewhere in my life - i've ended up back "home" while looking for that perfect job -  my husband lives in America. That's a pain in the arse. I spend a lot of time over there throughout the year. 

Oh yeh, I also have an affinity for music - I have an electric guitar and an accoustic, I can't play very well but I try! I'm also into Japanese and foreign film...

I guess I have my fingers in a lot of pies. 

(http://www.myspace.com/zerofraggle).


----------



## pantherlax (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting things some of you do.

I'm a highschool student so i dont do much...although thats not a very good excuse. But sports is huge for me, lacrosse especially. And then the usual highschool stuff...hanging out, doing stupid things, video games..guitar hero!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

what do you mean other hobbies? 

Had to give up all my hobbies for my obsessions


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 14, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Sleeping is my number one hobby!


 
Thats because you were posting on here at 4:00 am :lmao:


----------



## DoofClenas (Nov 14, 2007)

My hobby:


----------



## kundalini (Nov 14, 2007)

Music listening and collecting, woodworking, at the moment looking for another partner (females need only to apply)....

....ocassionaly I sleep.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a musician, and love to play anything with strings.  The lines of a fine instrument are as stunning as that of a beautiful woman.


----------



## mortallis288 (Nov 15, 2007)

work, school, work, photography, work, school, girlfriend


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 15, 2007)

Prize Fighting, Big Game hunting(without weapons), Wrestling Grizzle bears, Day hikes to the peak of Mount Everest, You know, nothing special, just normal people stuff.


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2007)

AmberA100 said:


> I keep tropical aquariums  I have a 125 gallon, a 55 gallon, two 20 gallons and a 56 gallon pond.
> 
> Amber



That put the 80lt and 45lt tanks I have in my bedroom to shame. :mrgreen:

Right now my hobbies seem to be taken over by sorting out my 40 year old car when it goes wrong and also getting my mum's Morris Traveller back in to working spec. Oh, and the odd bit of badger fighting.


----------



## memento (Nov 15, 2007)

During the warm months...







(I lapped the guy turning right )

When it gets cold, out comes the snowboard!
I like to go to the gym year round. 
Oh, and I chase my two year old around..


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Viperjet (Nov 15, 2007)

Sleep is my favorite hobby.  

My other hobbies include airsofting, astronomy, aviation and computer games...


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 15, 2007)

AmberA100 said:


> I keep tropical aquariums  I have a 125 gallon, a 55 gallon, two 20 gallons and a 56 gallon pond.
> 
> Amber


 
Post some pictures of these, I'd like to see them


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea, me too.  That's a lot of water.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 15, 2007)

Natural history and Native American studies.  Writing historical fiction- storytelling.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 15, 2007)

my pets (reptiles). Got 2 bearded dragons and a royal python


----------



## el_shorty (Nov 15, 2007)

Caring for my pets is my main hobby, I have a dog, cat, two Hog Island boas, a royal python, a red claw scorpion, and 14 tarantulas, all different species.  I also play paintball, soccer and watch lots of movies, my girlfriend and I are movie addicts, we have a huge dvd collection.


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice Hobby I wish I could get out and do a track day.




memento said:


> During the warm months...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 15, 2007)

I ride year round so long as there is no snow on the ground.  Hey memento arent you on DCsportbikes.net?


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 15, 2007)

can my bf be a hobby? 

im very into weather!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

Hill202 said:


> Thats because you were posting on here at 4:00 am :lmao:


 
Yeah cause I slept all damn day!


----------



## memento (Nov 15, 2007)

forceofnature said:


> I ride year round so long as there is no snow on the ground. Hey memento arent you on DCsportbikes.net?


 
Yes, but.. I can't remember if I registered at .net or .com, regardless I don't chat at either so it doesn't matter. 
However, I'm quite the post whore on Gixxer.com, and the screen name would be capt211 not memento.

nice lookin busa you got there. :cheers:


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2007)

surf, surf, body board, surf, motorcycles, surf, whiskey, surf....and surf.


----------



## Skyhawk (Nov 16, 2007)

Flying, boating, shooting, woodworking, guitars. I'm teaching myself how to make saddles, and when I fully retire (hopefully late next year), I'll be making saddles and cowboy shooting holster rigs for extra spending income.

Jeff


----------



## Buszaj (Nov 16, 2007)

almost all of the sports, fishing, mountain biking, camping/wilderness


----------



## ToddB (Nov 16, 2007)

My main hobby are my girls.  7 (8 in two weeks) and 5 years old.

Aside from trying to raise them properly, I like to fly (been flying for about 20 years now, no I don't get paid for it  ) and autocross (it's racing but cheaper and with less risk of ruining my car.)


----------



## Becky (Nov 16, 2007)

Boogying :bouncy:


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 16, 2007)

drinking...NO I'm kidding.... Well maybe....


----------



## transaxion (Nov 16, 2007)

lol...cars friends video games and drinking in no particular order


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 17, 2007)

momof3girls said:


> drinking...NO I'm kidding.... Well maybe....


 
Thats a hobby?

OMG COUNT ME IN ON THE DRINKING!!! :lmao:

just kidding..

... or am i?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2007)

Fondling nude statues in parks.


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

Becky said:


> Boogying :bouncy:



Ewwww. I hope you don't eat them after you've picked them.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2007)

That's 'bogey-ing'. Totally different.


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't spoil my fun or I'll run to the corner of the room and cry.








Old photo taken before a few died, I added another tank and I had yet another re-arrange. Not as pretty any more. :/


----------



## ZedU54 (Nov 17, 2007)

...I like playing with things like this...













...they just don't make 'em like this anymore...
...note: I took these with my Fuji P&S...maybe later I'll try a couple of SLR shots...


----------



## skieur (Nov 17, 2007)

I am spending most of my outside time dealing with legal, medical and rehabilitation issues as attendant for my son who was in a car crash head-on at highway speed.  I have become,  as a result quite knowledgeable in law and neural injuries, surgery and psychiatry.

skieur


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

skieur said:


> I am spending most of my outside time dealing with legal, medical and rehabilitation issues as attendant for my son who was in a car crash head-on at highway speed. I have become, as a result quite knowledgeable in law and neural injuries, surgery and psychiatry.
> 
> skieur


 
Im very sorry to hear that, 


I love to read, finsih a whole book in one sitting. i cant hear a word spoken to me because i envision the book so much.


----------

